# Probiotics versus Digestive Enzymes



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What would you say against taking a probiotic or a digestive enzyme for best results for bloating. A lot of practioners who Ive dealt with have said they always recommend patients take digestive enzymes as opposed to probiotics. What does everyone else think? Which gives the best results?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it depends on what causes your bloating.Bloating right after meals I would go with digestive enzymes.However if you get longer range bloating after the food gets to the colon from the gas, that the probiotics can help with as you get less gas volume.There are reductions in bloating symptoms in some trials with probiotics, but that bloat right after a meal may be best treated with digestive enzymes, particularly ones with pancreatin in them.They effect bloating by different mechanisms, so you may do better with one, the other, or maybe even both.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Think mine is longer lasting bloat - I'm not sure at the moment that the probiotic I'm taking is making constipation worse - I'm trialling them at the moment - think the one I'm taking hasn't got a prebiotic in it and I think that helps. May just try the digestive enzyme and see how it goes with just taking that.


----------



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

I have suffered with diarrhea, bloating, gas, stomach cramps for 16 years. I have been having a meal replacement shake everyday for the past 7 months that has digestive enzymes and since the day I started I have not had ONE bout of irritable bowel(diarrhea) I cannot believe the difference this shake has make in my life.....seriously if anyone wants any information you can email me at [email protected] I would love to compare stories and help anyone out who has been struggling with this problem for years!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please just post the name of the product. Email me for the name is a common sales person tactic, and we don't allow those kind of stealth (and unpaid for) ads here, so please avoid that kind of posting as it looks like a sales ad and most people who want to know won't message you.Also you probably want to edit out your email unless you really like getting a lot of spam. Spam bots can read posts for email addresses and people can safely use the private messaging system without having to worry about giving out their email address to anyone.Do not post links to your distribution page or do anything to direct people to buy this product from you if you are selling it. Just the name of the product and let people google for where to buy it is what we request all people do.


----------

